# Yellow stool



## LuSmith

Hi thereI recently just had a bad bout of diarrhea, be it from a viral infection or something else (IBS?) not sure. My stools are usually brown and softish in general, but the diarrhea was yellow and since then when I've tried to go though I've only gone a bit it's been yellow and there's been yellow mucus. Is this normal in IBS or should I worry? Im getting my gallbladder checked out in the near future but am concerned its something like pancreatitis or worse. Anyone?


----------



## Korga

I wouldn't think this is abnormal for IBS. I often have yellow stool, especially when I have more severe D. I may be wrong about this, but I believe I've heard that the yellow is caused by excess bile being released by the gallbladder. This can be caused by certain foods which stimulate the GB (such as Dandelion) or it can just be normal secretion which stands out as our regular stools get thinner with D. Don't sweat it.


----------



## LuSmith

Korga said:


> I wouldn't think this is abnormal for IBS. I often have yellow stool, especially when I have more severe D. I may be wrong about this, but I believe I've heard that the yellow is caused by excess bile being released by the gallbladder. This can be caused by certain foods which stimulate the GB (such as Dandelion) or it can just be normal secretion which stands out as our regular stools get thinner with D. Don't sweat it.


Thanks! I was a little concerned because when I tried to go today I only managed a tiny amount and it was still a yellow colour. Not sure if this is because bad bacteria or gut flora still in my system but it made me paranoid.Unfortunately I don't know what to eat now to get my bowels moving since I'm not sure if it was a stomach virus. I'm happy to eat normally but worried it'll upset all the progress I've made so far at getting the diarrhea to stop. I have a wedding this sat to attend so I desperately need to be well.


----------



## BQ

No it isn't a "bad" thing. And not necessarily a sign of infection... so relax.It just means that things went through your system rather quickly and also may be a sign or irritation.Here is some info on Stool Color:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/stool-color/AN00772/What to eat.. start bland with things you know are easier to digest for you and go from there. Low fat/lean proteins; baked, grilled or boiled.... not fried. Well cooked veggies. Try some definitely ripe grapes, peaches or some melon etc...maybe.


----------



## Slikk

I have this nearly everyday ill have diarrhea when I wake up in the morning it could be yellowish brown to dark brown but when I wipe its nearly always yellow on the toilet paper. I was recently diagnosed with IBS-d and they checked all my bloodwork and said nothing is wrong with my gallbladder,liver,pancreas etc


----------



## nicoler

I have suffered with IBS-D for years. New to this site. I returned to college last year after raising kids for the last 14 years (now 15 and 12). I just went back to the GI doc yesterday and he prescribed me a new med. It's called Welchol. It was originally for high cholesterol, but through some miracle they figured out it works for IBS too. Especially people who no longer have a gallbladder. I still have mine but do have the yellow stool episodes. I just started taking it today but I researched the #### out of it yesterday to see what it was all about. It mainly absorbs excess bile and liquids in the intestines that cause watery yellow diarrhea. Don't know if you have tried that but it may be worth it if you have the watery yellow stools that give the IBS-D help. I am hoping for major improvement with it since I am taking classes on campus instead of online this semester and Nursing school next semester. Got to get it under control before then. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

